# Cleaning rubber floormats



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have the all weather mats in my E90. After a year or so they are fairly dirty, using a scrub brush and the bucket of soap I use to wash my car doesn't really do much for them. What do you use to get them looking like new again? Also, what about scuffs on the inside of the doors and right inside the door, from shoes and such. I heard someone say those Mr. Clean magic erasers might do the trick.... hell, maybe that'll also work on the mats? I just thought of that...


----------



## BrAdam's (Oct 3, 2006)

I usually use an all-purpose degreaser (Simple Green, Purple Power, Etc) on my black Vinyl mats. I dilute it first, about 50% cleaner 50% water, and scrub them using a hard bristle brush.

I have never used the Magic Eraser, but a couple other guys on another forum say it works great at removing scuff marks on the door sills and floor mats.

Try out the Magic Eraser and let us know how it works for you

Good Luck!!


----------



## rockfish66 (Nov 5, 2003)

If you can get the mats clean, then you might want to try some sort of rubber dressing on them to bring back the shine.

I've heard everything from WD-40, to 303 protectant, to "specialty" products.

Everyone has a different favorite.


----------



## swawrench (Jan 8, 2006)

I used the magic eraser on the bottom of door panels. Tan interior and it worked liked a dream.. Just be sure to gently rub with eraser, then increase a little more pressure if needed.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

BrAdam's said:


> I usually use an all-purpose degreaser (Simple Green, Purple Power, Etc) on my black Vinyl mats. I dilute it first, about 50% cleaner 50% water, and scrub them using a hard bristle brush.
> 
> I have never used the Magic Eraser, but a couple other guys on another forum say it works great at removing scuff marks on the door sills and floor mats.
> 
> ...


For cleaning the mats get a good all purpose cleaner like a 409, spray on and using a stiff bristle plastic brush you can do wonders with them...to protect them I like to use Stoners trim shine, you can get in online or at most good auto parts stores...its a silicon based product and will take a hour or better to dry fully...once it has it will help the repel the dirt and water...repeat ever time that you wash and clean them.

For the door panels the same 409 will work, spray on a rag and then wipe the area, the magic eraser will also work but be careful with them as they can remove color


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I tried 303 on my rubber mats after cleaning and they looked great. I found them to be really slippery for a while though.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

simple greem makes them look like brand new again!


----------



## JetBlack3 (Oct 19, 2006)

As others have mentioned, use a good all purpose cleaner (I use Simple Green) and scrub using a stiff bristle brush. Then to restore the shine on the mats use a nice rubber dressing. The Magic Eraser has also worked well for me in removing scuffs and dirt from my sills.


----------

